
The Push Train (2017) - satchet
http://pushtrain.club
======
matt2000
Seeing a Code as Craft talk at Etsy 10 years ago, or however long ago it was,
changed how I develop web services completely. It was truly a revelation.
Continuous deployment is fairly common now, but back then it was still radical
enough that I thought "this can never work!" I never went all the way to
feature flags instead of branches, but maybe I should give that a shot too.

------
b0rsuk
The name of the post (The Push Train) made me think it's about some strange
train set up where the locomotive is at the end, rather than start, of the
train. It made me wonder what could be the possible advantages.

I am disappointed.

~~~
icebraining
Trains with locomotives that push are rather common:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Push%E2%80%93pull_train](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Push%E2%80%93pull_train)

